# Confused..Investing in USA - Advice Needed!



## geester (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm looking to start a business in the USA, there I will employ local ex vets, but I am confused....

I looked on this forum and saw a post form November saying the Investment for E-2 is $100K, however the Official US government site is $1 MILLION!

Am I missing something?

Advice needed, as I'm feeling like I've been kicked in the teeth with a donkey!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

My guess is that the government site is correct. If you want a definitive answer, try contacting the US consulate where you live.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Donkeys don't kick you in the teeth (they don't normally kick that high!). But governments sure do. (Don't mind me - I have two donkeys and I love defending them.)

The rules for immigration are changing everywhere. But like Synthia said, it's best to check with your local US Consulate for details. My understanding is that the investment level for the E-2 visa depends upon the exact nature of your investment, so you might be able to get away with less than $1 million.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

